# Kitty Litter Cake



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

:lol::lol:

I saw this and I couldn't resist posting it. I haven't tried it, but I thought I should share anyway. Since it is supposedly an actual recipe, I thought this would be the best place to put it. Anyone who tries it, tell what you think! I may try it myself, just for kicks.

Kitty Litter Cake

 :lol:  :lol:
:lips:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Dessert for my next dinner party!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

TOO CUTE! My hubbie is the official kitty litter changer in our house, so maybe I should make one for him!


----------



## alwayscookin' (Jan 27, 2001)

I actually saw this recipe with a 1/4 page photo on the front page of the food section of the Northwest Florida Daily News last year. There was a cat sitting beside the dish and it looked rather disgusting.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

This sounds just like the French pot de chambre that is presented to the newlyweed when their friends wakes them up for a late night snack....


----------

